#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  En 13480 english version

## Achmad Nur Eddin

EN 13480 ENGLISH VERSION
Hi, vvvv ,dragonpvgas and other member

The following are the links for EN 13480 : METALLIC INDUSTRIAL PIPING, consist of 6 parts

EN 13480-1-2002 General.pdf 0.350 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 13480-2-2002 Materials.pdf 0.380 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13480-3-2002 Design and calculation.pdf 6.290 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 13480-4-2002 Fabrication and Installation.pdf 0.266 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 13480-5-2002 Inspection and Testing.pdf 0.179 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13480-6-2004 Buried Piping.pdf 0.318 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: En 13480 english version

----------


## smallboy

Thanks Achmad

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Shabbir2009

> EN 13480 ENGLISH VERSION
> Hi, vvvv ,dragonpvgas and other member
> 
> The following are the links for EN 13480 : METALLIC INDUSTRIAL PIPING, consist of 6 parts
> 
> EN 13480-1-2002 General.pdf 0.350 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...




Hi

DO you have any of the followings:

BS EN ISO 12185 Petroleum and its products - 
Part 365: Crude petroleum and petroleum products - Determination of density - Oscilllating U-tube method

EN 12480- Rotary Displacement Gas meters

EN 14382, Safety devices for gas pressure regulating stations and installations  Gas safety shut-off devices for inlet pressures up to 100 bar.

EN 12279, Gas supply systems  Gas pressure regulating installations on service lines  Functional requirements

Thanks

Shabbir

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks a lot, my friend.... excellent !!!! I needed these Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi
> 
> DO you have any of the followings:
> 
> BS EN ISO 12185 Petroleum and its products - 
> Part 365: Crude petroleum and petroleum products - Determination of density - Oscilllating U-tube method
> 
> EN 12480- Rotary Displacement Gas meters
> 
> ...



I have only this one :
EN 12279, Gas supply systems  Gas pressure regulating installations on service lines  Functional requirements
*BUT* : in German version, no English

----------


## dragonpvgas

Dear Mr. AchMad
Many thanks for your sharing. You're number one.

Best regards.

----------


## comizeti

Thank you

----------


## bossos

*CEN/TR 13480-7: 2002 Metallic industrial piping - Part 7: Guidance on the use of conformity assessment procedures
*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thiskong

send my BS EN 12220:1998 "Ventilation for buildings. Ductwork. Dimensions of circular flanges for general ventilation"
plz

----------


## aap

Somebody could share BS EN 13480-3-2009 and A1, A2, A3 ?

----------


## chanontornb

Thank you very much

----------


## deyprasen

Please post BS 4485- part 3 cooling towers.....i need it badely and the one i got is trial version decrypted document which is not complete.



Thanks & Regards

PrasenjitSee More: En 13480 english version

----------


## toddstar

has anyone got the BS EN 13480-3:2002*+A3:2009* version ?

cheers

----------


## sachinchavan777

Please post link for BS EN 13480 2009 Edition.

Best Regards.

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

Could you please reupload BS EN 13480-6-2004 Buried Piping.pdf 


Regards,

----------


## Yogesh173

Anybody have "BS EN 13480-6-2004". Above mentioned link is dead.

----------


## engineertarek

many thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Nothing yet about the new link for part 6?

Thanks in advance

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin
Of the below 6 parts Link for part 6 of 6 is not working. Can you pls upload the doc and share the link. Thanks In advance.





> EN 13480 ENGLISH VERSION
> The following are the links for EN 13480 : METALLIC INDUSTRIAL PIPING, consist of 6 parts
> 
> BS EN 13480-6-2004 Buried Piping.pdf 0.318 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kacu_88

Please reupload

EN 13480 : METALLIC INDUSTRIAL PIPING, consist of 6 parts

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

EN 13480 Metallic IndustrialPiping.rar 8.836 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
consist of 7 Parts

----------


## psl1

Thanks a lot my CAD frieds

----------


## oler

Thanks

----------


## fahmie

Thanks alot

See More: En 13480 english version

----------


## sen_jp

Thanks you

----------


## maskedsperm

> Please reupload
> 
> EN 13480 : METALLIC INDUSTRIAL PIPING, consist of 6 parts



Thank you very much Mr Achmad Nur Eddin for uploading the whole doument... very helpful material.

Cheers

----------


## apofis1979

Well, actually i have found that there are 8 parts of this standard. #8 discuss some special issues concerning aluminium piping. i have found it in some weird russian site and deleted the pages in russian keeping the english version only

download link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## huythieu

it is wonderful. thanks for this help

----------


## akalovic

Hello, can somebody send link on forum or send me on email norm EN 13480-3-2002 Design and calculation, becouse I try all this previus link and dont work anymore....thanks  (email: andrija.akalovic@gmail.com)

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Hello, can somebody send link on forum or send me on email norm EN 13480-3-2002 Design and calculation, becouse I try all this previus link and dont work anymore....thanks  (email: andrija.akalovic@gmail.com)





BS EN 13480-3 Ed.2002 Metallic industrial piping (part.3 design and calculation)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eray12

All links are dead. can you post active links please?

----------


## gtpol57

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eray12

Thanks a lot, the link is working

----------


## Noppakhun

Please share all parts again, thanks

----------


## gtpol57

Here it is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adyteroristu

Please share the new version of EN 13480 series (2012) if someone has it, thanks.

See More: En 13480 english version

----------


## bikar2013

I need them too, please
Thanks a lot,

----------


## msjoo83

Can anyone share following stadards?

EN13480-1 : 2014
EN13480-2 : 2014
EN13480-3 : 2014
EN13480-4 : 2014
EN13480-5 : 2014
EN13480-6 : 2014
EN10216-2 : 2014

Thanks in advance.

----------


## potatoteddy

share please

----------


## Marty Thompson

Only 13480-2, -3, and -5 have a 2014 edition; 13480-1 and -4 are 2012; 10216-2 is 2013

EN13480-1 : 2012
EN13480-2 : 2014
EN13480-3 : 2014
EN13480-4 : 2012 A1-2013
EN13480-5 : 2014
EN13480-6 : 2012
EN10216-2 : 2013

I'll share what I have of the latest.

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 10216-2-2013 Seamless steel tubes for pressure purposes - Technical delivery conditions - Part 2 Non-alloy and alloy steel tubes with specified elevated temperature properties

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-5-2012 A1-2013 Metallic industrial piping - Part 5 Inspection and testing

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-2-2012 A1-2013 Metallic industrial piping - Part 2 Materials

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-3-2012 Metallic industrial piping - Part 3 Design and calculation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

CEN TR 13480-7-2002 Metallic industrial piping - Part 7 Guidance on the use of conformity assessment procedures

----------


## masoud123

> EN 13480-2-2012 A1-2013 Metallic industrial piping - Part 2 Materials



Thanks. This part (part 2 material) is only the Amendment. Please share part 2.

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-2-2012 Metallic industrial piping - Part 2 Materials

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-4-2012 Metallic industrial piping - Part 4 Fabrication and installation

See More: En 13480 english version

----------


## Marty Thompson

EN 13480-5-2012 Metallic industrial piping - Part 5 Inspection and testing

----------


## xgiorg

hello,
may someone reupload part 3 or maybe ubgrade all the 13480?
Thanks to all.

----------


## Dutillet

Hello Marty,

Do you have EN 13480-5-2017 ? If yes, could you please upload. It would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance

Hugo

----------


## popov_al

> Hello Marty,
> 
> Do you have EN 13480-5-2017 ? If yes, could you please upload. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Hugo



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

